

5 Facts You Didn’t Know About Photos & Copyright - reggiecasual
http://blog.kunvay.com/5-facts-you-didnt-know-about-photos-copyright/

======
dllthomas
_" However, using copyright notice may be a smart choice. By using copyright
notice, those who sue for copyright infringement can prevent the innocent
infringement defense. This defense is the easiest way to refute infringement.
The infringer simply claims he wasn’t aware of the copyright. When properly
pleaded, the defense can reduce the amount of damages owed, but proper copy-
right notice nullifies this scenario."_

Or, y'know, including CC BY SA.

